# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Neighbours Brick garage?

## Guvnaar

Planning to attach some lattice onto the neighbours brick garage which is right on the fence line between our properties. (Their garage is the fence) 
The garage is a 3.5x6.5m eyesore. I was planning to attach 7 timber posts vertically using 2x dynabolts thru the timber into the brick. Then just screwing the lattice into the timber posts and planting some climbers to try and cover the whole thing up. 
Am I allowed to do this....? the 14 holes I need to drill into the brickwork is the issue.

----------


## HappyHammer

Why don't you just have a chat with your neighbour and ask if he has any problem with what you want to do? 
HH.

----------


## munruben

You might need your neighbours approval but aside from that I cant see any problem.
The garage wall is probably classified as a shared fence if it is on the boundary line of the properties. Maybe someone else will have a better idea of how this works..

----------


## NCArcher

Don't assume that the garage wall is the boundary. Regulations often state that the guttering must remain inside your property so the boundary is 100 mm or so from the wall. It's easier to loose that 100mm than to erect and maintain a fence that does nothing.
That aside, talk to your neighbour. He may not like climbers covering his garage but may be ok with the lattice.

----------


## Guvnaar

Garage wall has no gutters - flat roof so its right on the fence line. Attempted to speak to them but they dont speak english. 
If Im in the right then Im getting the hammer drill out this weekend.  :Biggrin:

----------


## joe greiner

Doesn't sound like a good idea to me. You're potentially damaging the neighbour's property (or at least creating the perception of damage), which could open a can of worms immediately, as well as ongoing long-term hostility. Best find a way to get their approval - use gestures if possible, or an interpreter if necessary. 
Joe

----------


## Barry Hicks

I'm with those who urge using caution as you could end up in a major s**t fight with no winners. 
I like Joe's suggestion of communicating with hand gestures but I would be careful when using gestures involving one or two fingers held vertically.
Seriously, you could consider a hand delivered letter setting out your intentions or talking to your local council to find out exactly where the boundary is. 
Barry Hicks

----------


## notenoughtoys

> Doesn't sound like a good idea to me. You're potentially damaging the neighbour's property (or at least creating the perception of damage), which could open a can of worms immediately,  
> Joe

  I'd say Joe is correct. Regardless if the wall is on the boundary or not, it's their property, how would you feel if I jumped the fence and started drilling into the walls of your house, apart from the fact that had to jump a fence, it's the same principle. To be honest I wouldn't do it with or without permission but if you still intend to I'd be getting permisssion in writing. It'd be a lot simpler and potentially less expensive, if you simply erected a freestanding wire frame/trellis to grow a vine on if screening is all you want to achieve. 
That's just how I see it anyway

----------


## HappyHammer

Why not draw them a picture, you should also find out if they own or rent the house because if they rent it's not them you need to ask for permission. If they don't speak english they may be recent arrivals so the chance of them renting seems high.... 
HH.

----------


## Stringy

No way, I would not tuch it under any circumstance, permission or not, this is not your property.  Install a couple of posts on your side of the boundary and fit the screens.

----------


## joe greiner

> No way, I would not tuch it under any circumstance, permission or not, this is not your property.  Install a couple of posts on your side of the boundary and fit the screens.

  Definitely the smartest way to proceed. Even if you had written, signed, approved by council, blessed by parish priest, etc., permission to attach to THEIR garage, there's no assurance they won't demolish THEIR garage soon after. 
Joe

----------


## Sturdee

> The garage wall is probably classified as a shared fence if it is on the boundary line of the properties. Maybe someone else will have a better idea of how this works..

  
It may well be that the garage is totally on their property and that the fence is built in line but not on the boundary line but also on their property. A few centimetres make all the difference between you being in your rights to attach something to their wall or not. 
Only a surveyor can establish the correct position and rather than getting a survey done build your own freestanding screen wall within your property boundary.  
Peter

----------


## pawnhead

You could just forget about the lattice, paint the wall green and fix some lengths of galv. tie wire to the wall and grow your vines up them. Hopefully they'd cover the wall eventually. 
Or you could try your artistic flair and paint a mural on the wall first if you wanted. Just make a stencil out of some masonite, and paint vines all over the wall before you grow the real mcCoy on top of it. 
They can't complain about you painting it, and if you do have to pull the vines down then it's not a great loss, although I can't see a lot that they'd have to complain about. 
I can understand that you may not be allowed to fix anything _into_ their wall, i.e. the tie wire, but what if you just _glued_ some of that Hardies fibre cement lattice onto the wall and grew your vines up that?  :Confused:

----------


## les88

I am with the mob of posts and lattice and leave the wall alone. :Doh: 
les

----------


## Guvnaar

Just found out from the council that I need a permit for any structure over 2.5m high and Im not allowed to do *anything* to the garage wall. 
So it seems that even if I build a 3.5m high structure the neighbour can knock it back even though it is totally obscured by their garage...  :Shock:   
Highly likely that It would be approved but who has the time to deal with the Bureaucrats. 
Planting trees is another option but then I can be sued for root damage to their garage.... lol

----------


## Rough Sawn

Don't forget that some vines will attach themselves straight onto the brick wall via suckers pads. :Wink:   
Although the neighbours might not like it when there house becomes covered in ivy, so it would need to be kept under control. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rossluck

Just do it mate, don't worry about all of the fuss. If you drill say 20 mm into the mortar then you're not doing anything that can't be reversed in ten minutes (pull out the screws and push some new mortar into the holes). 
Just do it.  :2thumbsup:

----------

